# First pee



## jojoscoot (Oct 29, 2011)

Well go hard or go home as my old man used to say. The wife and i started a batch of pee for our very first attempt at wine making. I copied Danger Daves easy peesy recipe except i used 4lbs of mixed berrys. Just mixed everything together and the must is sitting in the kitchen now. Wish me luck


----------



## jojoscoot (Oct 30, 2011)

Just pitched the yeast *red star montrachet* from a starter of 100 degree sugar water and a little of the pee. we will see what the morning brings


----------



## jojoscoot (Oct 30, 2011)

Sadly no activity this morning. But the house was down to 65 degrees when i woke up. cranked the heat up and we'll see what happens.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 30, 2011)

Keep whipping it ..... this last batch I made was REAL strong on sulfite smell when I whipped it for the 2 days prior to starting...never smelled so strong before. No way it would have started without all the whipping!

Debbie


----------



## jojoscoot (Oct 30, 2011)

Well still no noticeable activity. Gonna head up and take another SG reading. At what point do i start to worry about a stuck fermentation?


----------



## gird123 (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought djrockinsteve had a tutorial on starters, but i could not find one. I would get the must up to 75 and whip it. 

I had one that was hard to start I did another starter in another primary then slowly add the must to the starter a gallon ish at a time over the course of a day.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 31, 2011)

Tutorials are on the home page under tutorials. Is this the one you were referring too?

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10353

I have to head out now. I'll check in later today.


----------



## jojoscoot (Oct 31, 2011)

Woke up this morning to a little activity. Must bag needed to be punched back down and I had a little bit of bubbling goin on so maybe I am just starting slow? Should I wait it out and let the fermentation take place at its own pace or should I be helping it along some? Any advice would be welcome


----------



## Julie (Oct 31, 2011)

jojoscoot said:


> Woke up this morning to a little activity. Must bag needed to be punched back down and I had a little bit of bubbling goin on so maybe I am just starting slow? Should I wait it out and let the fermentation take place at its own pace or should I be helping it along some? Any advice would be welcome



I had the same problem this past week with a catabaw that I bought. Make sure your must is up to at least 70 degrees. If it has started it is going to kick in real fast I would say by tomorrow at the latest, keep stirring here and there.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 31, 2011)

Hope the recipe works good for you, jojo. I noticed that if you mix the fruit in the must instead of using a bag, the fermentation takes right off. You did have it a bit cool to start with, though. Keep at it---with the stirring---and keep it warm. My first batch of Pee (the Triple Berry), IMO, has been my best so far.


----------



## jojoscoot (Oct 31, 2011)

Snap crackle pop we're fermenting away now  SG fell from 1.060 down to 1.050 during the day ....... gonna wait till 1.035 and toss the rest of the nutrient/energizer and the other bottle of lemon juice. Very excited.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 31, 2011)

I've made four batches using the Easy Peesy Recipe, and they have been loved by all. You are on your way. Let 'er fizz!


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 1, 2011)

SG was down to 1.030 this mornin so I added the rest of the lemon juice along with my energizer and nutrient and stirred it all up real good. I'll take another reading when I get home and get the carbot ready!


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 2, 2011)

Just checked the sg as the bubbles have almost stopped and i was worried something had gone wrong ...... but it appears that the pee has fermented dry. today is wednesday is it safe to leave this carboy as is till saturday and then rack it for the second time? there is a lot of sediment in the bottom.


----------



## Flem (Nov 2, 2011)

You really don't know if it has fermented to dry without checking it with your hydrometer.


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 2, 2011)

I pulled a sample from the carboy and put it in a tube and checked the hydrometer and it read dry (bottom of the scale). I still get a bubble every minute or two and i was worried that the ferment had gotten to cool and stopped working so i took the reading b4 moving to a warmer location because i didnt want to shake the carboy up. Does this sound right? Again this is my first batch so any help is welcome.


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 2, 2011)

What do you mean by "bottom of the scale"?? It would actually be the TOP of the hydrometer. What were the actual numbers?

Debbie


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry Deb by bottom i meant the lowest numerically . I just took another reading to double check and got 0.992 approx. any advice on how soon it has to come out of this bottle? Can i wait till saturday?


----------



## Flem (Nov 2, 2011)

Saturday should be fine. Just keep the airlock on it 'til then.


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 4, 2011)

Racked my first pee into a second Carboy tonight and i think i have a problem. The sediment was extremely high so i lost about 1/2 gal in the racking process. Is this to much headspace in the new carboy? Please advise


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 5, 2011)

Is it dry? You can add your stabilizers and then top with the sweetener of your choice... some lemonade and fruit juice... whatevery direction you are going with it.
You DO need to keep it topped up. Any white wine would do as well. It won't add that much flavor.

Debbie


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 6, 2011)

I always make some extra---like 5.5 gallons---if I am making a five gallon batch. That way, you can leave some behind with the sediment and still fill up your carboy. If I have extra left over, I put it in a jar or something and keep it on the side for topping after racking later. I have two 6.5 gallon carboys I'm going to use with my next few batches (tomorrow), so I'll be mixing up about seven gallons in the fermentor ( to the very top, lol).

Or, like they said, top it off with something wine-like (besides water). But do keep it near the top (within 2"). If it's done fermenting, the wine will not be producing the protective banket of CO2 that it had in the primary. You do not want the air getting to it. Bung it, lock it, and let it sit.

One of the things I did not use in my Easy Peesy Recipe was peptic enzyme. I have had some problems with my batches clearing properly. My next two batches will have the enzyme added. I think the pectin from the added fruit has been the problem. Conversely, my very first batch of triple berry Skeeter Pee (no peptic enzyme) cleared perfectly in short order.

Motor on, jojo!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2011)

AS we pee, lets not forget our buddy Lon who invented thid infamous pee.

Here is the official site:

www.skeeterpee.com

I may have been one of the very first ones to "tweak" the pee.

I usually make it according to the original recipe, but, I substitute some of the water with a frozen juice concentrate.

If I can get the initial SG uo to about 1.12 or so, and I use a starter, I can get it to ferment out.

If you are going to try for that much alcohol content use champagne yeast or prmier cuvee, they can handle alcohol levels to that high.

Most of us can,,,,,most of the time.

http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=58&album=5&gallery=7

The above link proves I am on the official sight. I'm the bloke in the Wisconsin hoodie. LOL


So if you have to pee, make sure you dont overfill the bucket, or just step outside like the rest of us?

LOL


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice danger.The next batch i make i will set aside some extra for racking. Do you have any experience with splash racking at all or any suggestions on filtering the sediment in the first racking? I ended up with a LOT of sediment in my secondary and i am watching some pile up while this wine clears. I did use a pectic enzyme and the fruit broke down to almost nothing in the primary which i'm sure accounts for a lot of the sediment. As for this batch i topped it up with wine for now and i hope it doesnt hurt the flavor much. Next batch i will make extra so i can enjoy my pee at full strength!


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 6, 2011)

The first Pee I made, I used a mix of berries (blueberry, raspberry, blackberry). I did not disturb the fruit prior to fermentation---just dumped it in---and it all held together well, so there was not much "junk" when I moved it to the secondary. The Pee came out beautiful, with a nice deep berry flavor. I then made some strawberry, which, being a softer fruit, turned to mush during primary fermentation. It took several rankings for all of the strawberry left-overs to settle out. This batch also lacked much strawberry flavor in the end, so I ended up adding strawberry extract when I sweetened, and it ended up being my wifes favorate. She's got me starting some more tomorrow!

I have to say I am still experimenting myself, finding what works well for me, given other peoples experiences. Let me grace you with a few pictures...I like pictures...hope you don't mind me hyjacking your thread with my pics...this was my first Pee (triple berry)...








Here's how I vacuum rack/degas mine...the vacuum pump it awesome! This was the strawberry...


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 6, 2011)

Very pretty color! I usually leave plenty of juice with the solids to give it a boost of flavor!

Debbie


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 6, 2011)

That first batch did turn out a very nice color.......mine looks like it will be similar when it clears(i hope) . i think my next round of fruit wine i may try and filter the sediment out in the first racking and see how that goes. I'm tryin to muddle my way through all this. Hey the funs only half in drinkin it right??


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm have a redux on the Strawberry and the Triple Berry. Got them started the other day. I modified the recipe to make a slightly larger batch (6.5 gallons) and added pectic enzyme (along with the other ingrediants) to the must 24 hour before pitching the yeast.

We will see! I love this hobby!


----------



## Marshap904 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a question about:
Allow the Pee to ferment dry and for fermentation to stop (SG between 0.998 and 0.995). Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy.

My first pee (first ever batch of anything) has been at SG 1.00 for at least 2 weeks. It's still bubbling about a half minute apart. When it says "fermentation to stop", does that mean stop bubbling or does it mean SG is not moving. Just need to know when to sweeten and clear. Maybe I need to have more patience......


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 11, 2011)

If you are below 1.000 and there is no change for 3 days... it is done. I never rush it that fast. Once you have determined it has finished fermenting, you can stabilize.

Debbie


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 12, 2011)

JoJo, if you didn't on this batch, use a ferment bag of some sort when using fruits, or etc.

Some in here use pantyhose(nylon!!!!!!), or a paint straining bag, also be sure to use nylon. These are cheap at your local hardware store. It will keep the fruit,or whatever contained. Be sure to press it under the must a couple times a day.

Using a ferment bag will also help keep alot of the setiment from falling to the bottem as you wont have as much solid matter floating around.

And, if you want to add solid fruit, add Pectic Enzyme before you pitch the yeast. Follow the maufacturers direction,on the pectin e. You will find it really makes a difference.

This will really help break it down and further help to reduce the amount of sediment(lees) you have mentioned.

Best of luck.
T


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't use a bag with my Skeeter Pees (yes, I do have one). I just dump the fruit and it's juice right in the primary with the rest of the ingredients. I like to have full fruit contact with my yeast!


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't use bags at all anymore. In the morning of the day I'm going to take the fruit off... I just use a 2cup pyrex and scoop off the dry cap.

Debbie


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 12, 2011)

Well i racked the pee again to get it off the 1 inch of sediment in the carboy and i of course pulled a sample  It is very dry as it sits now but i added a tablespoon of sugar into approx 1/2 cup pee and it tastes great. The berry flavor is still hiding a bit and im hoping with age that will change. Does anyone have any suggestions on backsweetening process? Should i just calculate how much sugar i want to add and funnel it right on top? Dump my sugar into a new carboy and rack the pee on top of it? Any advice would be welcome?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 15, 2011)

jojoscoot said:


> Well i racked the pee again to get it off the 1 inch of sediment in the carboy and i of course pulled a sample  It is very dry as it sits now but i added a tablespoon of sugar into approx 1/2 cup pee and it tastes great. The berry flavor is still hiding a bit and im hoping with age that will change. Does anyone have any suggestions on backsweetening process? Should i just calculate how much sugar i want to add and funnel it right on top? Dump my sugar into a new carboy and rack the pee on top of it? Any advice would be welcome?



You can add granulated sugar then stir. Be sure you've degassed really well though. If your wine is gassy, the sugar granules will release the CO2 quickly and you could end up with a coke & mentos experience.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, what Lon said!

I usually add four cups of granulated sugar up from, stir THOROUGHLY, then taste (add more to taste). Leave it a little tart, though, because the sweet will come forward as it sits. I have added flavoring to mine on occasion---when the fruit flavor was not strong enough. I just bottled my Jet Blue Raspberry Skeeter Pee yesterday. I've been looking forward to this one. It was fermented with wild blueberries in the primary, and I added a one once bottle of Watkin's raspberry flavoring at sweetening time. It came out great! My favorate so far.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 6, 2011)

*Question Dave*

4 cups of sugar to 5 gallons? What SG does that give you? I noted Lon suggests 6 cups.....


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 6, 2011)

My suggestion is that you sweeten to your own tastes. Some like it sweeter than others. If you plan to serve it very cold, be sure to have it at that temp during sweetening so that you can accurately judge the flavor impact.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 6, 2011)

Sammyk said:


> 4 cups of sugar to 5 gallons? What SG does that give you? I noted Lon suggests 6 cups.....



I start with 4 cups (per five gallons) and work from there. Most of the batches I make end there, too---or with just a little more. As I've said, we like it tart at my house. Sweeten it to taste, but remember before you start, you can't take sugar back out. Start with a little and work towards what you like. Since you have yours in gallon jugs, it should be easy when it's ready. Flavor one gallon to taste. Start with, say, one cup in a gallon.

It's got to stop fermenting first, though. Back-sweetening will be after stabilizing, fining and clearing. That's weeks from now. Just follow the recipe from here on out, you'll be fine. Now you wait.


----------



## Marshap904 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought my pee was stable. I added my sugar and it started to bubble a little in the airlock. Should i do something to stop it?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 7, 2011)

Marshap904 said:


> I thought my pee was stable. I added my sugar and it started to bubble a little in the airlock. Should i do something to stop it?



Did you add the sorbate and sulfite before adding the sugar? If so, (and your sorbate isn't so old it's lost its effectiveness), the bubbling you're seeing shouldn't be due to fermentation. Sometimes, when you add sugar and stir, it agitates the wine which encourages the release of dissolved CO2.


----------



## jojoscoot (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow its been awhile since i started this thread. I bottled my pee yesterday and much like danger dave i was dissapointed with the initial sampling ...... seemed harsh and rather acidic even after backsweetning . The wife and i opened a bottle tonight while bbq'ing just to see if letting the wine breathe would help the flavor along. we also noticed a different smell right away and were pleasantly suprised at how much the flavor seemed to have mellowed litterally overnight. we ended up drinking two bottles between bbqing and eating dinner tonight. I will deff. be repeating this recipe in the near future but i dont think i am gonna bulk age it so long next time (approx 6 months since last racking) just to see if i can cut the production time down and achieve the same results. I will post pics in the near future if i can  Thanks again Lon and Dave!


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 11, 2012)

Glad to hear it turned out so good. Better get another going! I think you can cut the production time down. Some folks have made Dragon Blood (or some variation of their own) in just two weeks. You might want to shoot for something inbetween, though.


----------

